# FMT move to different gps unit



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

Can i move the map card between two different gps units without issue / copyright problems?

Not trying to copy to a second unit....just move the disk from my skiff to my bay when needed. 

Obviously it will only be running on one unit at a time.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

My buddy brought his along one day so i could try it out. 
Worked like a champ and I've been Jonesing for one ever since


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

ChumChugger said:


> Can i move the map card between two different gps units without issue / copyright problems?
> 
> Not trying to copy to a second unit....just move the disk from my skiff to my bay when needed.
> 
> Obviously it will only be running on one unit at a time.


Copyright problems? Nope.

As long as they are your machines and for your non-commercial use.


----------

